
Learn to build up your savings account - alexg_1
https://www.gettingpassiveincome.com/how-to-build-up-your-savings/
======
djsumdog
I'm amazed at how many people live fist to mouth, even in fields where they
earn plenty of money.

I always dump whatever I don't spend before my next paycheck into savings and
can almost always pack away quite a bit by the end of the year, and that's not
including what automatically goes into retirement.

~~~
alexg_1
Yeah I know right? I read this article on this amazing blog, which talked
about making 6 figures income and still not feeling rich.

[https://www.financialsamurai.com/how-to-make-six-figures-
a-y...](https://www.financialsamurai.com/how-to-make-six-figures-a-year-and-
not-feel-rich-200000-income-edition/) Interesting read!

------
sgwealti
Shouldn't the title say "learn" instead of "lean"?

~~~
alexg_1
Thanks :)

